
JDK 10 is out - SoulMan
https://www.oracle.com/corporate/pressrelease/Java-10-032018.html
======
skybrian
"Java 9 is obsolete [...]. What? You haven't upgraded yet? Well, Java 10 is
only going to last six months before it is obsolete too."

[http://blog.joda.org/2018/02/java-9-has-six-weeks-to-
live.ht...](http://blog.joda.org/2018/02/java-9-has-six-weeks-to-live.html)

~~~
some_account
Yeah I was surprised by this announcement. Haven't even checked out Java 9
yet.

------
thisisit
While Oracle keeps churning out newer Java versions, their products still use
the obsolete version. Oracle ERP is notorious at my workplace for being the
only app still relying on applets to work.

IT security guys go nuts over this. But Oracle is of no help. Their support
team always deflect responsibility. Their defense is that product is deployed
behind a corporate firewall. So, it should be safe to use.

------
DoritoChef
Why would Oracle do this to their language? It seems like a surefire way to
make sure a business will never choose Java ever again. When it comes to
languages, I think there's definitely a right and a wrong way to implement
changes. It's been four years since I tried to do any Java programming, but I
know there are many business who are trying to build codebases that last even
longer than that. Are we transitioning into a workplace where language
stability is a thing of the past? Is it already a thing of the past?

~~~
klez
The plan is to release a version every six months and a LTS release every
three years. If a business wants a stable version they can go with the LTS. I
don't see how this changes anything from how it was done before.

------
IloveHN84
The worst part has yet to come: ditching JavaFX, One have to build it itself
(OpenKFX), which translates to _none_ is doing it. Until now, there's no
OpenJDK9/10 with JavaFX modules (including WebKit)

~~~
bb88
God I'm old. I remember when JavaFX was announced, how it was going to change
the web and the way we develop.

I also remember after about 1 year later talking with someone how JavaFX was
DOA.

